# my  ladies



## KarlKronic (Jul 15, 2017)

:tokie:
View attachment 20170711_183026.jpg


View attachment 20170711_182805.jpg


View attachment 20170711_182532.jpg


View attachment 20170711_182248.jpg


these are clones that i received from a friend have been in the ground for bout 7 weeks now


----------



## WoodHippy (Jul 16, 2017)

Karl Welcome aboard. They look good. I am vegging some outdoors in 5 gal. buckets.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2017)

Welcome to Marijuana Passion.  those are well hidden... they look happy. Fun stuff this growing pot.


----------

